# gamecodestore



## needit (22. September 2011)

hi leutz,

nach langer suche nach dem richtigen unterforum -.- bin ich nun hier gelandet... hoffentlich bin ich richtig 

also mein problem ist folgendes: ich suche erfahrungen mit dem online code shop: gamecodestore.de.

Den shop zeichnet aus, dass er relativ niedrige Preise anbietet.

Wer jetzt Sachen meint à la: "sicher, dass du schon 18 bist , etc?" der kann wieder nach Hause gehen.

Außerdem, wäre es interessant zu erfahren, wie es bei denen mit der Altersverifikation aussieht, da ich weiß, dass mein Sohn (16 jahre), Spiele ab 18 spielt und es das auch darf, allerdings max 1 pro jahr. nun hat er schon dieses eine bekommen und versucht über paysafecard etc an mw 3 zu kommen.

mit freundlichen grüßen needit



edit: wenn antworten kommen: wieso fragst du nicht den Support, dem kann ich nur antworten : "bei mir ist er immer offline -.-"


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2011)

Diese Shops sind nicht aus Jux so billig, da kann es schnell passieren, dass das Spiel wegen eines unerwünschten Keys, der an sich zB für Asien oder Russland vorgesehen ist, gesperrt wird. Wenn es sogar "gestohlene" keys sind, kann es sogar noch mehr Ärger geben. Ich würd so was nicht machen, nur um was Geld zu sparen. 

Zudem sorgst Du noch dafür, dass sich das jeweilige Heimatland des Shops durch die dortigen Steuern an "unserem" Geld bereichern kann.


----------



## danomat (23. September 2011)

Hab auch schon in ähnlichen Shops solche billigkeys gesehen. Die Bewertungen sprechen halt für sich. Wart lieber 3 Wochen nach Release dann gibt's des Spiel für ca 33 €. War doch bis jetzt immer so


----------



## needit (23. September 2011)

Hm.... Die Firma ist in Deutschland eingetragen. Was mich halt gewundert hat, ist der Preis. Positiv würde ich aber werten, dass der Shop sowohl auf Youtube (auch als sponsor) als auch auf Facebook aktiv ist und (laut Postings) auch alles in ordnung ist. Die haben jetzt die vollständige Integrierung von PSC angekündigt und irgendwie glaube ich net, dass PSC das mit jedem macht. Aber vielen dank erstmal für Meinungen 

greetings needit


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2011)

ALso, der shop kann natürlich auch o.k sein, ich hab mir den jetzt nicht angeschaut. Aber nur weil einer bei youtube wirbt, muss der nicht seriös sein     aber es GIBT ja durchaus seriöse shops für Downloadversionen usw.

Um was für einem Preisunterschied geht es denn?


----------



## K3n$! (24. September 2011)

BF3 kostet dort z.B. 29,99€ anstatt 54,95€ bei Amazon.de.

Ich überlege auch gerade ernsthaft, ob ich mir nicht die 25€ sparen sollte.


----------



## Bruce112 (24. September 2011)

Laut EA ist bei Batliefield 3 Origin platform zuständig .damit ist diese Gamecodestore ok, wenn ich gewußt hätte limited edition 34 euro hätte ich den key bestellt

hab selber von Uk bestellt mit versand dvd für 37.55 euro .

4 Haftungsausschluss

Die Vertragsparteien stimmen darin überein, dass die Erreichbarkeit der Spieleserver und der gelieferten Güter nicht in der Verantwortung von GAMECODESTORE stehen. GAMECODESTORE kann nicht für Schäden haftbar gemacht werden, die durch Eingriffe des Spielebetreibers nach der Übergabe des Vertragsgegenstandes entstehen.
Schadensersatzansprüche des Kunden sind, soweit in anderen Bedingungen nicht ausdrücklich begrenzt oder ausgeschlossen, nur für den durch uns unmittelbaren Schaden bis zur Höhe des ursprünglichen Preises zulässig. Soweit die Haftung von GAMECODESTORE ausgeschlossen oder beschränkt ist, gilt dies auch für die persönliche Haftung von Arbeitnehmern, Vertretern und Erfüllungsgehilfen.
Ein etwaiger Schadensersatzanspruch des Kunden besteht insoweit nicht, als der Schaden auf mangelnden Sicherungsvorkehrungen, insbesondere Datensicherung seitens des Kunden beruht.
Preise, Liefersituationen, technische Änderungen, Irrtümer und Druckfehler bleiben vorbehalten.

Anmerkung :einerseits muß diese store mit origin ja einen vertrag haben . jegliche haftung wird hier nicht gewährleistet .

Also Aufpassen Leute

Your shopping cart :: OnlineKeyStore -...     mal hier schauen direkt von Origin


----------



## Ascor (16. Oktober 2011)

Und hat jetzt jemand damit erfahrung?


----------



## K3n$! (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich nehme an, dass es nicht legal ist. Überall liest man von Leuten, die entweder sagen, es ist super toll und billig und andere sagen, sie kennen Leute, bei denen das Ganze zu Problemen führte (Key gesperrt, Key nicht erhalten, Anklage wegen Hehlerei, usw.).

Mach deine eigenen Erfahrungen damit. Wenn du diese dann hier noch mit uns teilst, wäre das natürlich sehr produktiv. 

Ich hab meine Vorbestellung bei Amazon.de wieder storniert, weil mir das Spiel zu schlecht auf meinem PC lief. 
Ich warte jetzt erstmal auf das Release und dann werde ich sehen, dass ich es irgendwo günstig gekauft bekomme.

Eines steht aber fest, für 60€ kaufe ich es ganz bestimmt nicht.


@Bruce112: Könntest du mir sagen, wie viel Versandkosten anfallen, wenn man von Amazon.co.uk BF3 bestellt ?


----------

